# Ouside Frankie



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Not fish, but Frankie is my female RES.
I figured it was warm enough today to take Frankie on a little outside trip. 
She did her usual wandering back and forth around the yard. She was out for a good 20 minutes or so, then kept going back to the stairs to the house, so I figured she'd had enough. Gave me a pretty good scratch when I picked her up though, actually broke the skin! 










I like this pic, it shows the blues in her eyes...









"I has a long neck!"









Smudge came over and sniffed her for about 10 seconds, then got bored and retired to the shade.


































Oh yeah, you can see still not much progress on her scutes  Though there are pieces here and there that have come off, none of the major ones have shed...


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I like pic # 2 as well, good shots!
& Thanks for sharing


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

nice pics , thats one happy turtle [email protected]!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome turtle! your cat sure seems interested in whats going on..
he looks like hes enjoying that sun for sure!!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys 
She does like her outside romps. In the heat of the summer, she'll trot around for an hour or more if I let her! Usually I get tired before she does


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

how old is this RES?
Looks like it is enjoying the freedom.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure how old she is... I rescued her a couple years ago. But I have reasons to suspect she's about the same age as my male RES, who's turning 16 this year 

I figure she's at least 10 years anyhow. She hasn't grown at all in the 2.5 years I've had her.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Shes adorable! Thats great that you rescued her - there are a lot of animals in need of good homes


----------

